# 1994 nissain maxima radio wiring diagram?



## shawnsac2000 (Oct 3, 2007)

I just bought a 1994 nissan maxima and i need to know the radio wiring diagram so i can hook up a cd player to it. Thanks!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

just get an adapter harness, it's much cleaner of an install.


----------



## shawnsac2000 (Oct 3, 2007)

I did but a bunch of Mexicans owned the car and they rigged the wiring, like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## shawnsac2000 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, is that the diagram for the bose system?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

wiring is the same for both.
bose just uses an amp at each speaker but the wiring remains the same


----------



## Buddafingaz (May 18, 2009)

i'm looking for the same 94 wiring for the bose system


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

internetautomart said:


>


fixed

.


----------

